# (resolved)Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player



## danpril (Mar 19, 2007)

Anybody?
I have bought the Slvr L7c from my US Cellular store,and paid full price because I wanted the MP3 player. The people there couldnt show me how to work it. :upset: 
I was told to buy the 'mobile action' mobile phone management tool, which included the software and USB cord. The man told me that it might take a minute because there's some kind of an update needed for it to work. I do not recall an update, but I installed it like 4 times and it is still telling me that there is *no device available*. I have MADE SURE that it was properly connected to the phone and PC. :upset: 
Then someone i ran into at a bar had the RAZOR phone and was playing music on it and he told me that I should get a memory card and then maybe it will work. So I bought one online and I cant figure it out either. My phone manual says that I need to plug it in with the USB, and then I can click on *my computer*, then click on the *removable device*,but there was like five or six of them and I tried them all and then it tells me to insert into that drive. HUH? I inserted the bigger of the two memory cards and that didnt do anything but confuse me even more.SOOOOOOOOOOOO
I dont know what else to do.
I've got XP on a newer computer I dont get it. 
PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sigh:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Hello and welcome to TSF,
not sure if you would know this, but, when you installed the software, did you have the device connected? If so, it may have messed up. Un-install the software, do not connect the phone to the computer, install the software again, and restart, open the program from start > All Programs, and then connect the device.

Is the software for it called 'Motorola Phone Tools'?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Follow the above info regarding the software, also make sure you stop\disable ALL other running programs before installing as well, especially anti virus and firewall, they are renowned for causing problems installing such items, obviously make sure you are offline and stay that way prior to doing this unless you have a hardware firewall or you will get an infection.

As to the memory card what did you get ?
The phone will only support up to a certain size card, you will also need a card reader to be able to access the card unless you are doing it with the phone connected.
If you have dot a multi card reader you need to use the right slot for that card type, also don't force the card in or you may damage it, there is also only 1 way the card will insert correctly, once inserted go to your my computer and double click on the removable device, if you have a multi card reader you may need to try more than one of them until you get the one your card is in, if it is the wrong one it will tell you to insert the media, so theoretically it will be one of the empty slots so repeat until it goes into your card, once there you should simply be able to drag and drop your files.


----------



## danpril (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Oh my god you guys are awesome!
BUTTTT It didnt work yet
OK I disabled the firewall and uninstalled the software
I tried to reinstall the program but in the middle of it (this has happened every time before) it told me to turn on my phone, go to Setting>connection>usb settings>and set default connection to Data/Fax connection. That doesnt even exist on my phone! My only default connection options are USB drive (which it is on) or Modem/COM. so i basically had to stop installation because it said that without doing so it would not install properly.
But, i looked at my phone and it actually had a song downloaded to it, so i dont know what i did but somehow it worked. 
Its late, but im gonna try messing with it again through RealPlayer, because i think thats what i used to get that song on there.
I am so confused by all this removable disk talk thats all I know, but thanks a bunch. I will reply back tonight if i make any progress.
~April


----------



## danpril (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

:grin: Hi OK
I successfully transfered music from my library to my phone
i used RealPlayer
but some of the songs that it told me it transfered didnt actually transfer, so i dont know what thats all about, but im sure ill figure it out eventually
I didnt even need to use that stupid software they made me buy. WHAT A RIPOFF!!!!! Whatever
But i do have some questions if someone wouldnt mind answering them form me
What is removable disk J?Or does it even matter?
and why do I have a larger memory card with my smaller one in the phone?
And what do I do with it?
THANIK YOU!


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Well I'm only used to Nokia's so can only talk generally here personally, but it sounds like Joefireline may be used to these phones so hopefully he can say more for you, but here goes from me in the mean time incase it helps.

My guess with the missing transferred song is it was the wrong format, check the formats of your tracks before sending them to your phone and make sure your phone supports that format, otherwise you will not see the tracks on the phone, which is what I think happened here.

Now your issue with the installation is almost certainly what is causing it not to work here, the usual rule with usb is you should not connect the item until after you have installed the drivers, but when an installation instructs you to connect and power on the device whilst your installing then that is what you must do for it to set up it's virtual com ports.

Now I assume you disabled your other programs as well ? especially anti virus ?
What I would try is to set the phone to modem\com, my guess is that it is what you need to connect the phone, so try the set up again, and this time when it asks you to turn the phone on etc do so but try this setting and see how you go, I'm hoping it is what it needs and that their terminology is just a bit different maybe due to location or something.

As to removable cards I don't know your phone, but I've never heard of a phone having 2 memory cards so I'm not sure what you mean when you say about that.
You also didn't say about what card you had or how your connecting it to your PC.
Generally speaking if your phone takes it you should have an MMC card (MultiMedia card) or similar depending what that phone takes, this is a small card that is inserted in the phone, some are inserted via a slot so you don't need to turn the phone off to swap it out and are known as hot swappable because of this, otherwise the card goes under the battery which means you have to turn the phone off and remove the battery to remove the card.
Now if you are viewing your phone on your PC and are seeing more than 1 removable device it is probably down to the PC seeing your phone as 1 device, and the card within the phone as a 2nd device, if you get the software installed correctly you will see this more clearly, hopefully something here has helped you a bit, good luck.


----------



## danpril (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Hi
so i have no idea what kind of memory card it is
i ordered it online and it was delovered to me from japan
but i cost $10 so im not complaining
it just says micro sd on the bigger memory card( which i have no idea what to do with)
i do have to take my battery out to insert the micro memory card in my phone
but i have no idea how to check the format of the songs that did not show
up on my phone
but im pretty sure that all of those songs are songs that i purchased off the internet
but ill live
i am just thrilled to have some music on my phone
as for the software
i did un install it and disable the anti virus and firewall while i tried to do it
and i havent tried to set the default connection to modem/com yet, but i really dont need to since i am listening to music right now on it
sooooooo
i pretty much have everything i need
i dont know who you guys are, but you are all awesome!!!!!!!!
Thanks so much!!
~april


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Well at least your able to get on thats the main thing, but so you know if you right click on a music file and select property's it should tell you what format it is in there, now realplayer uses .rm I think it is, but you probably need them all in MP3.
Another cause as you say you've bought the tunes could be DRM (Digital Rights Media), which basically means the music is protected to stop you moving it off of the PC, that may be the cause for your missing songs as well.


----------



## danpril (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

Thank you so much i will try that right click to check the format
but your probably right about the rights that realplayer has to those songs
but its cool i got tons of my own music to use anyway
thank you so much for all your help!~april


----------



## tim77 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Slvr L7c-MP3 player*

just to let you know the two memory cards you speak of isn't really two cards. The little one that goes in your phone is the actual memory card, the bigger one is an sd card adapter, you slide the little card into the bottom of the bigger card so you can use it in a standard sd card slot.


----------



## danpril (Mar 19, 2007)

now way!
i didnt know that! Thanks
so what would i do with it though?
Or why would i need to use it that way?
i am slow on the latest technology and i dont even 
know how to use the stuff i have


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well now I know thats what it is i can help lol, as I said before I never heard of a phone with 2 memory cards, anyway the idea of the adaptor is so you can use more card readers with them, otherwise you would need a special card reader capable of reading the mini cards, also it allows you to use them in phones that do not take the mini format card so you can swap data between phones easier, there might be other reasons I don't know of as well but these are the main ones I know of as I have a mini card with adaptor myself, and the adaptor purely makes it usable as a normal sized card if needed.


----------



## tim77 (Apr 24, 2007)

Right, in my case with my slvr that i got from metro pcs it doesnt support the usb data cable hook-up, at least i think it doesnt support it it didnt come with the cable, anyways so in order for me to put music on the micro sd card i have to take the card out of the phone and put it in the adapter and plug that into an sd card slot on my computer and then transfer music straight from the computer to the card.


----------



## kaileykill™ (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a problem With my Motorola Slvr.
It has an mp3 on it.
It never came with a USB.
So, I bought one.
It doesn't recognize the USB. It's a high-Speed Belkin.

I even used a USB that fit the Phone that I used for my digital Camera.
And my computer still doesn't recognize it.
I've had mp3 players before that didn't have a Dish to
install anything. So I don't think that's the problem.
I really have no clue of what I am doing wrong.

Please point me in the right direction.


----------

